
Show HN: git-gud - A (really really) simple Git commit checker - aaossa
https://github.com/aaossa/git-gud
======
aaossa
Last night I was able to provide support to check multiple commits and specify
a branch, just like git log would normally do.
([https://github.com/aaossa/git-gud#usage](https://github.com/aaossa/git-
gud#usage)). Thanks for the stars :)

------
aaossa
Hi HN! I made this short script to practice bash scripting and improve my git
habilities. If you have any feedback (README, code, anything) please let me
know!

~~~
rurban
See my GitHub fork. The last 2 checks were too strict for me. But the todo
list looks ok to me.

~~~
aaossa
Yeah, they're a bit strict. A possible solution is to ask for
'user.signingkey' in the config file and, if exists, expect a "good (G)"
signature, but always warn about any other other unexpected state different
than "good (G)" and "no signature (N)". Thanks rurban!

